# Willard Cat



## adiaphane (Jun 21, 2006)

Inspired by Heather's post, here's some pictures of my cat.





and





He is the friendliest and most loving cat despite being feral. I noticed his mom was pregnant and started to feed her. A few months later she gave birth and I adopted Willard. Unfortunately, I found out I am slightly allergic to cats; but, I still kept him because now I am totally attached. I'll take the sneezing and occasional nosebleed for the pleasure of his company.


----------



## Heather (Jun 21, 2006)

I love Willard! The tongue shot, lol!

Cats are the best... 
I love seeing photos here. A lot of my favourite cats are those of my friends' posted online. Wendy's got great cats (esp. Murray and Gregory!) and I like to think of myself as "Auntie" to Bert and Spanks (Lien's cats - who are probably going *insane* right now after a week of Dr. L being away...Bert especially, he is SO attached...I wish I were closer and could check in on the poor dears! I shall feel better when he is home...damn, do I ever obsess or what??)

They are very special, our babies!


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 21, 2006)

Heather said:


> They are very special, our babies!



Yes, and ever since my bf moved in, he's making talk about how the cat is his. Every time he says anything like that, I kick him real hard to remind that wherever I go, Willard goes.


----------



## Heather (Jun 21, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> Yes, and ever since my bf moved in, he's making talk about how the cat is his. Every time he says anything like that, I kick him real hard to remind that wherever I go, Willard goes.




I must try that the next time something is "claimed".
Thanks for the ideas! 

(now, where has that kickboxing tape got to???  )


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 21, 2006)

I love cats. Soooo much better than dogs in every way.


----------

